# New member



## Criterion (Aug 27, 2009)

New member to this forum.

Male - 39 years old.

Was diagnosed in 2002 with GD. I have been in remission twice.

Recently I have some symptoms though I am trying to figure out if there is something else wrong here instead of my thyroid.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Im in a similar boat - male, 39, diagnosed 2001 GD and hashis. For me it's all about the TSI and thyroid antibodies. When those suckers start flaring up, particularly the TSI, I start feeling really hyper and crummy. When my TSI drops I usually feel good for a while until the cycle starts over again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Criterion said:


> New member to this forum.
> 
> Male - 39 years old.
> 
> ...


Hi, Criterion. I just joined as well. What are the symptoms? It is not unsual to have an underlying condition secondary to the primary diagnosis.

If you would care to share, I would be willing to give it some thought.

Andros


----------

